# King George V for Cleveland Bay Stallions



## Rollin (6 May 2012)

was won today by Heather Ketley's stallion Kirkmoor Eldeberry Flower.  No photos available yet.

Google the name and you will see some photos and pedigree on the stud website, wary of putting a link up.

Congratulations to Heather, who has also produced some prize winning part-bred Cleveland Bays over the past few years.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 May 2012)

Congrats to Heather, we def need to see some pics of these magnificent horses.


----------



## jomiln (7 May 2012)

Picture of Kirkmoor Elderberry Flower yesterday winning the King George V Cup. A very proud moment for all concerned.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 May 2012)

gorgeous! Thankyou for posting the piccie!!


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2012)

For lachland and marcus.  Here is my lovely boy, the only CB stallion to be standing in mainland europe.  Afondale Highlander - Arthur. Tregoyd Journeyman-Baydale Tempest.  (Some of you may be familiar with the Baydale pre-fix)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 May 2012)

OOO Amabassador you are spoiling us )) Good job he is across the sea or I might have to buy a mare just to get a CB baby. Lush!!!


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			OOO Amabassador you are spoiling us )) Good job he is across the sea or I might have to buy a mare just to get a CB baby. Lush!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  (i wish I could do these smiley faces)  He is a really gentleman and produces nice babies too.


----------



## valkyrie15 (7 May 2012)

Can somebody clear up something for me, I've looked at the photos of this KGV stallion and he has a chifney bit in and handler has 2 reins, is this allowed in showing classes? I have been looking to use a cleveland stallion but spoke to a friend who went to this show and the winner was rearing in the ring inspite of having a chifney in as well as a snaffle. Not sure what that says for temperament of this guy although he does look nice. How much do other people set store by temperament over looks?


----------



## Maesfen (7 May 2012)

Congratulations to his connections, however, unless that's a bad photo, I do have to wonder if that is the best the country has to offer; it looks so stuffy compared to the usual CB champions I've seen.


----------



## jomiln (7 May 2012)

I can vouch for the temperament of Heather's stallion - he is a lovely horse to deal with - in my opinion I think it was maybe the chifney he objected to and why he reared as normally at home he doesnt wear one - not even when covering. 

Conformation wise I think the photo isnt at the most flattering angle - this 1 may be better - taken after the class.


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2012)

Well I prefer Rollin's boy, maybe he is younger but he looks a load more athletic.


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2012)

Jomiln,  I am pleased you posted the second photo, much nicer - he looks much more substantial in the KGV photo than on his website photo.  Agree it did make him look a bit stuffy.

Temperament.  I cannot speak from personal experience of this particular stallion.  My own boy is the first stallion I have ever owned, he has never reared and when first backed was a really quiet boy for me to ride.  Jo his sire is in Virginia, USA and also known for his superb temperament.

Mulgrave Royal used to cover with just a headcollar.

Lindon Principal was ridden by students at Lincoln University, his sire Borderfame Prince Charming died just before Christmas.  His farrier said he was the best behaved horse he visited.

Many CB stallions in the UK run with their mares.

Lastly you will notice from my posts that I have two rare breeds.  I have two pure bred Shagya's by the same sire (European Champion, Tatianus) and one ShGxCB.  

The CB cross has proved easier in every way, quicker to lead, quicker to rug, easier to train for the farrier, to groom etc.  

The Shagya's are not nasty just much more nervous.  I am finding this very interesting.  I have friends in France who always sent their TB mares to the CB stallion Forest Royal Laird, they like so many others, found that CB blood is a very calming influence when crossed with a hot blooded horse.


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2012)

Clodagh said:



			Well I prefer Rollin's boy, maybe he is younger but he looks a load more athletic.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

We would have brought him back to the UK BUT BUT currently the KGV is only for Premium stallions and French breeders do not qualify for the Premium scheme which is funded by the Betting Levy Board.

We hope that in future this competition will be open to more stallions.  I would like to see some sort of national grading, such as we have for Shagya's in France.  Our French breed society has less than half the membership of CBHS. It can be done.

It would be of great benefit to the breed.


----------



## jomiln (7 May 2012)

Both stallions have their own good points and they would be suited to different mares. Heather's is at present not ridden as his rider has just had twins so is maybe carrying a little bit more weight than usual. 

I myself prefer using the Cleveland on a TB mare to produce an even more athletic horse for competing. My daughter events a super part bred. I like the temperament of the breed and on the whole most Clevelands I have met seem to have the lovely laid back attitude to life. 

Thankfully we all have our own ideal type of horse.


----------



## Maesfen (8 May 2012)

Thank you for the second picture, it is a big improvement on the first.


----------



## Adina (8 May 2012)

Its a pity that Berry was shown in this condition - he was obese.  Fat may cover bad points but here is a case of spoiling a very nice horse.


----------



## CBFan (8 May 2012)

Congratulations to all concerned but, like others I think it's a shame he was shown in this condition. If we want to do our best for the breed, we should really show them at their best or not at all... same goes for showing 'promotional' photos...

As for temperament... there are exceptions to every breed of course but generally I find them very sensible and level headed... and tend to pass that on to their offspring. Mine prefers to buck rather than rear but is generally better beaved under saddle than in hand... he's also better behaved when he's in consistent work rather than just hauled out of the field... BUT they are BIG strong horses who need to be kept in check


----------



## Rollin (8 May 2012)

CBFan said:



			Congratulations to all concerned but, like others I think it's a shame he was shown in this condition. If we want to do our best for the breed, we should really show them at their best or not at all... same goes for showing 'promotional' photos...

As for temperament... there are exceptions to every breed of course but generally I find them very sensible and level headed... and tend to pass that on to their offspring. Mine prefers to buck rather than rear but is generally better beaved under saddle than in hand... he's also better behaved when he's in consistent work rather than just hauled out of the field... BUT they are BIG strong horses who need to be kept in check 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha.  You are so right.  I am thrilled that we backed Little Dorrit yesterday for the first time, she is only 3 so won't be doing anything other than getting used to have a rider on her back, however she is so strong that I put a stallion chain on her.  Not nasty at all but very strong in a headcollar.  Her dam is immensely powerful but I feel very safe in the saddle.  A great horse to ride.


----------



## vichyb (16 May 2012)

Big well done to Heather and all concerned, Berry is a wonderful boy with a fantastic temperament and fully deserves his first.


----------



## Blacklist (17 May 2012)

valkyrie15 said:




Can somebody clear up something for me, I've looked at the photos of this KGV stallion and he has a chifney bit in and handler has 2 reins, is this allowed in showing classes? I have been looking to use a cleveland stallion but spoke to a friend who went to this show and the winner was rearing in the ring inspite of having a chifney in as well as a snaffle. Not sure what that says for temperament of this guy although he does look nice. How much do other people set store by temperament over looks?
		
Click to expand...

I am sick of this attitude - if a stallion shows any kind of excitement or spirit he must have a bad temperament, what a load of boll---ks.

It is the breeding season loads of testosterone flowing through the veins stallions are bound to be full of it - a bit of rearing is character and exuberance not bad temprement. Stallions should be kept in check and treated with respect - many stallions nowadays are only used for AI and rarely see a mare which can make them a little more dosile, this can also be said of stallions who are the only stallion on the stud. However a stallion on a stud with a lot of other guys can behave diffently let say be a bit more spitited -rivalry perhaps!

I am sure there are plenty of blokes on here who on occasion feel like rearing!!!! Looks at showjumpers who buck now and again - oo they must be bad tempered!

The problem is a lot of so called horsey people are fightened if a horse so much as winks at them - if you had gone to some of the 70's, 80's, 90's HIS Stallion shows you would have seed a lot of fantastic spirited animals.


----------



## Blacklist (19 May 2012)

Blacklist said:



			I am sick of this attitude - if a stallion shows any kind of excitement or spirit he must have a bad temperament, what a load of boll---ks.

It is the breeding season loads of testosterone flowing through the veins stallions are bound to be full of it - a bit of rearing is character and exuberance not bad temprement. Stallions should be kept in check and treated with respect - many stallions nowadays are only used for AI and rarely see a mare which can make them a little more dosile, this can also be said of stallions who are the only stallion on the stud. However a stallion on a stud with a lot of other guys can behave diffently let say be a bit more spitited -rivalry perhaps!

I am sure there are plenty of blokes on here who on occasion feel like rearing!!!! Looks at showjumpers who buck now and again - oo they must be bad tempered!

The problem is a lot of so called horsey people are fightened if a horse so much as winks at them - if you had gone to some of the 70's, 80's, 90's HIS Stallion shows you would have seed a lot of fantastic spirited animals.
		
Click to expand...

Looks as though you all agree with me then!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magic104 (19 May 2012)

Blacklist said:



			Looks as though you all agree with me then!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok course


----------



## emlybob (19 May 2012)

Blacklist said:



			Looks as though you all agree with me then!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had refrained from posting on this thread due to the bad attittude of people.

However i fully support and agree with what Blacklist has said.  I was at the show and i do believe that the best horse won the class chifney or no chifney.

What is the harm in the horse wearing this bit anyway as there would have been more people moaning if it had got loose and caused a commotion.  The owners/handlers put the bit in the horses mouth which they thought would be safest ad to be honest the horse was very well behaved so probably didn't need it.  However i remember him being shown as a younger horse with the same tack on and no one ever mentioned his chifney then, what's changed???

Well done to Berry, Heather and all concerned.  The best horse won the class and that is exactly what we should be applauding not changing a brilliant win to a massive debate


----------



## magic104 (19 May 2012)

Well I can remember stallions rearing at the HIS shows & no one mentioned temperment then.  In fact I am sure Louella have a photo on their website of Louella Inschallah II doing just that.  

What is a little sad is the promotion it seems of showing overweight animals.  I know how dangerous it is to judge a photo, so perhaps he is not carrying so much condition as first appears.  Apart from that he is a substantial stallion who will produce horses with bone for those heavier riders.


----------



## Rollin (20 May 2012)

magic104 said:



			Well I can remember stallions rearing at the HIS shows & no one mentioned temperment then.  In fact I am sure Louella have a photo on their website of Louella Inschallah II doing just that.  

What is a little sad is the promotion it seems of showing overweight animals.  I know how dangerous it is to judge a photo, so perhaps he is not carrying so much condition as first appears.  Apart from that he is a substantial stallion who will produce horses with bone for those heavier riders.
		
Click to expand...

Magic, when I first put up the post I had only seen him on his stud card and did not think he was at all obese.  The photo that was posted was unfortunate as he looks well over weight, but a second photo after the competition shows a really nice stallion.

I planned to put a link to the official photos, which are also flattering but was asked to include the website, this would have resulted in the post being taken down.

We have a long way to go in marketing the Cleveland Bay which truly is 'a really useful horse'.


----------



## Zuzan (20 May 2012)

I can also vouch for the generally lade back temperament..  and this site has wonderful CB stallion PS.. scroll down to see the ones titled Sian and PS having a little fun http://www.tregoyd-cleveland-horses.com

Tregoyd have produced some really lovely stallions..  now in US and Aus.. 

I have a truly wonderful CB x TB by the athletic Oakenbank Grenadier.. he's another ridden stallion and has been hunted and competed .. he's on the Thomsonbrook Cleveland Bay website.


----------



## Rollin (21 May 2012)

Zuzan said:



			I can also vouch for the generally lade back temperament..  and this site has wonderful CB stallion PS.. scroll down to see the ones titled Sian and PS having a little fun http://www.tregoyd-cleveland-horses.com

Tregoyd have produced some really lovely stallions..  now in US and Aus.. 

I have a truly wonderful CB x TB by the athletic Oakenbank Grenadier.. he's another ridden stallion and has been hunted and competed .. he's on the Thomsonbrook Cleveland Bay website.
		
Click to expand...


My own stallion pictured earlier is by Tregoyd Journeyman now in Virginia USA.


----------



## Rollin (25 February 2015)

It seems that Kirkmoor Eldeberry Flower will be representing the breed at Richmond in Yorkshire on 8th March.

CBHS are promoting this on their facebook site, however I am told the horse showing under saddle is not KEF he is the horse in stallion harness.

I don't think CBHS admin have made this clear.


----------



## Audacity (26 February 2015)

Rollin - I think you will find that the promotion is of Yorkshire Sport Horse's full list of stallions entered which includes KEF & it just happens that the first photo is a ridden Bay Stallion which is nearly full TB - it's not totally clear & maybe Cleveland Society could have put an explanation?


----------



## Rollin (26 February 2015)

Audacity said:



			Rollin - I think you will find that the promotion is of Yorkshire Sport Horse's full list of stallions entered which includes KEF & it just happens that the first photo is a ridden Bay Stallion which is nearly full TB - it's not totally clear & maybe Cleveland Society could have put an explanation?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I thought the stunning horse was KEF and thought how much weight he had lost.  Then someone emailed to say that is not him.

I don't actually know this stallion.

We need athletic examples of Cleveland Bay stallions to represent the breed.  Let us hope it will promote the breed.


----------



## Audacity (26 February 2015)

As far as I know this bay stallion has no Cleveland in his pedigree at all. If you click on each photo on the facebook link you can see which stallion is which.  Some stunning, athletic stallions going to this event & I'm really looking forward to seeing them in the flesh. 

I have already picked 1 out for my mare but it wont be KEF as he wouldn't give me want I'm looking for.


----------

